# First camping trip?



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

So where is everyones first camping trip? I have been craving some fishing out at Starvation reservoir for a while now. So i think this weekend will be a quick 1 nighter tent camping trip there. The days will be great but i am hoping my 5 year old will be ok with the cold nights this year. I would love to start heading into the mountains but i know it's not time yet.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

We do the season opener at vernon every year..


----------



## Dannyboy (Oct 27, 2010)

I like that area. Vernon usually ends up my fall camping destination.


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Pelican. Before the bugs get bad.


----------

